# Hi:) My story



## un_gabo (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi! Sorry for posting again basically the same post, but I'm newbie here and I think that my story fits better in this subforum. Sorry if this is a little bit long, but once I've started to share my embarassments, I thought I should share them all at once, not only because that way you'll come to know me the best (and better than anyone off-line) since the first post, but also cos maybe some of those things are related to the ISB? who knows?

I'm a 30 y.o. guy, mexican (so, sorry for my bad english), poor, introvert (almost no friends nor social life), lazy (they'd say), not very valient, paruretic, kind of virgin bisexual and diagnosed with IBS. But life is not really that bad for me (even if maybe it "should" be according to society standards, whatever that means) because my current philosophy is not to give much of a ###### about things (even if it's not always as easy as it sounds).

I can't help but being a bit sad sometimes, but less and less as time goes, and the sadness tends to be more and more about my mother, my family and well, still, sometimes, those stupid things and attitudes I've done in the past. It's a kind of sadness that we could label "ironic".

Anyway, I know of *many* people that has much worse situations than me, and I wouldn't say that my case is a "tragedy", not even close (if at all, we are all involved in world-scale tragedy that deals not only with IBS). After all, I still feel young and with time and reasonable chances to get life-rematches (or whatever you call that in english). Actually, one of the reasons for joining this forum today is that I'm feeling optimistic. Well, and because of today I met the forum (maybe had met it before, but din't put much attention) and found it interesting.

So, my big story is: *tummy-troubles since 2001*. Actually I had mild symptoms even before that, and also had appendectomy at age 12, which is one of the loudest bells that are ringing in my head at this moment, *anyone else has had appendectomy at young age? *Another interesting point is that I was raised with a semi-vegetarian diet up to 19 y.o. I think my diet was much better before than after that age, when I moved to Mexico City to study, leaving my mother and her cooking behind. However I still find difficult to digest fatty red meats.

Regardless that, I was diagnosed until december 2014. But if that was a problem, wait to the treatment, it was the treatment which made me recite loud every single spanish swear. I even sweared in english. I mean, how the hell is supposed to afford a low FODMAPS diet a single poor guy that hates to cook?

Well, last year was one of different kinds of attempts, mostly failing at each one. 2015's new year I thought that, once diagnosed, 2015 would be *the year I solved my tummy-troubles*, and 2016's new year was probably the new year night with more flatulence of my whole life. Add to it that I lost my (not very well payed) job this december. Fortunately my grandma died recently and though the inheritance my mom got was not so big, she has agreed to send me a little money again for a little while, so I'm a full time flatulent slacker again









Anyway, the fact that Rifaxymin did work for me and I was almost happy that week I took that antibiotic, plus certain dietery patrons I think I've been able to observe, have made me rethink, in recent days, about my IBS. My current theory is that I have SIBO (and no, I won't go for the anilysis unless I find I really need them). Last week I felt a mild improvement reducing the grains and starch (I mean basically wheat, corn, rice, potato, banana), about which my original prescribed diet was not very clear, and I've been consuming excessively, for the simple reason that wheat, corn, rice and potato (togehter with beans, which I had been avoiding already) are the cheapest and most abundant things one can eat on the MexCity streets.

Yesterday proved however that it's not the final, or only solution however, so I've been browsing the web again. My SIBO theory is stronger than ever, and actually, today I went to buy 10 'yakults' and took my first one.

The only probiotics I had tried was yoghurt, but it was 5 years ago, and it seems (I'm not so sure now) that I'm lactose intolerant, which is not weird considering I'm not white. Maybe that intolerance was what was causing the mild symptoms I had at my early teens, but then what caused the irruption of stronger symptoms at age 15/16? Don't remember any strong infection nor traumatic event at that age. Instead, it was around this time that my body growed up the most, and that my mindset turned the the most towards introversion, and that I developed paruresis. Today I'm a very average guy regarding stature but before 15 I was rather small and I have to admit that, since small height does not combine well with stupidness, I was a little bit bullied at 'secundaria' (first 3 years of highschool) and there were some events that might had have a certain connection with my introversion and paruresis, maybe ISB too? I'm not sure at all cos I don't think those events were so traumatic and the symptoms bagan months after I had entered a new school and when my biggest cause of stress were probably the math classes, so another explanation is that my genetics (did I mention that my biologic father is schizophrenic? I have had no relation with him though) just condemned me to develope them the moment I'd turn young adult.

Returning to the point, today I've finally made up a treatment for the next days: a daily yakult together with a diet somewhat similar to the 'specific carbohydrate' one, which in my case is basically eggs, chicken and 'manchego' cheese as protein, as many vegetables as I can manage, citric fruits including guavas, and I think I'll allow a portion of rice or 2 tortillas per meal, cos I hope that the porblem is the excess. I won't take antibiotics for now cos doctor+rifaxymin is for me rather expensive and I wanna see how my body reacts first.

Let's see if I manage to adhere to it, and how much it helps. If anyone answers, I'll keep reporting.


----------

